# أين أرض شنعار



## zama (20 ديسمبر 2013)

التكوين الاصحاح الحادي عشر العدد2 أين ارض شنعار ؟؟

تم تغير العنوان الأصلي* تكوين5 *بواسطة المشرف
ليكون ليدل على المضمون ولتسهيل البحث


----------



## أَمَة (22 ديسمبر 2013)

حسب قواميس الكتاب المقدس:
شنعار: شنعار يدلّ هذا الاسم في النصوص المتأخّرة (دا 1 :2) على بابلونية. في تك 10 :10 (لائحة الشعوب)؛ 11 :2؛ 14 :1، 9؛ يش 7 :21؛ إش 11 :11؛ زك 5 :11 يدلّ بدون شكّ على بلاد الرافدين. إنّ النصوص المسماريّة تعرف منطقة تسمّى سنخر وفي المصريّة سنجر. وتذكر النصوص الأشوريّة المتأخّرة منطقة سنجر وسنجرة. ونحن نعرف منطقة جبل سنجر غربي الموصل.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 ديسمبر 2013)

zama قال:


> التكوين الاصحاح الحادي عشر العدد2 أين ارض شنعار ؟؟


*
شنعار- في العهد القديم –     علي السهل الغريني بين نهري الدجلة والفرات     ، والذي عرف بعد ذلك باسم بابل . ونقرأ في     الأصحاح العاشر من سفر التكوين (10 : 10) أن     ابتداء مملكة نمرود كان في بابل وارك (وهي     "يورك" السومرية ، وتسمي حاليا "وركة"     ) ، وأكد (أو "أجاد" عاصمة الفاتح     السامي الشهير سرجون في الألف الثالثة قبل     الميلاد ) ، وكلنة (ولا يعلم موقعها علي وجه     التحديد ، ولعلها هي "كلنو" المذكورة     في سفر إشعياء 10 : 9) . وحيث أن سرجون ملك أجاد     كان من "كيش" (ولعلها هي "كوش"     المذكورة في سفر التكوين-10 : 8) ، وحيث أن     سرجون نفسه يسجل انتصاره علي السومريين في     "أرك" ، فقد يبرر هذا الظن بأن اسم "نمرود"     كان رامزاً للشعب الذي قضي علي سلطة     السومريين في أرض شنعار . ولا بد أن ارض     شنعار –     في ذلك التاريخ المبكر –     كانت تشمل كل المنطقة المعروفة في السجلات     القديمة "بسومر وأكد" والتي أصبحت     تعرف فيما بعد باسم ولاية بابل .           * *وظلت     أسفار العهد القديم - إلي النهاية - تطلق اسم     "شنعار" علي ارض بابل (انظر إش 11 : 11 ، زك     5 : 11 ، دانيال 1 : 2) .           *
*وفي     أرض شنعار حاول الذين ذهبوا إليها من نسل     نوح بناء "برج بابل" الشهير (تك 11 : 2) .     ونقرأ في سفر التكوين (14 : 1 و 9) أن أمرافل كان     ملكاً علي شنعار في أيام إبراهيم ، أي أنه     كان ملكاً علي الشعب السامي المعروف "بالأمورو"     .           *
*وقد     سجل فراعنة مصر العظام _ ابتداء من تحتمس     الثالث-قوائم بأسماء البلاد التي حكموها .     ويوجد في هذه القوائم اسم "شنخار" ،     وهو المقابل لكلمة "شنعار" في الكتاب     المقدس . ويجزم بعض علماء المصريات بأن اسم     "أمير شنهار" المسجل علي لوح "امنحتب     الثاني" (1450-1425 ق . م. ) في ممفيس ، كان يشير     إلي شنعار (أي بابل) . وحيث أن ملك مصر يذكر     مع هذا الأمير "أمير النهرين" (شمالي     بلاد بين النهرين) وأمير "حتىِّ" (أي     الحثيين) ، فمن المعقول جداً افتراض أن "شنهارا"     هي نفسها "شنعار" . كما يظهر الاسم أيضا     في الوثائق الحثية باسم بلاد "شنهار"     مع بلاد أشور وبابل وألاشيا (قبرص) ، وألزيا     (أعالي نهر دجلة) ومصر .           *

*الرجا     الرجوع إلي "بابل" في موضعها من المجلد     الثاني من "دائرة المعارف الكتابية" ،     وإلي "سومر" في موضعها من هذا المجلد .           *


----------



## zama (22 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا ..

الجواب وصل ..


----------

